# WTT: Tau battleforce for Circle Orboros Warpack



## sobespartan (Feb 11, 2011)

*WTS Used Tau batteforce!*

Selling

Tau battle-force

Primed in white. ( horrible prime job. . . ) 
Used. A few glue spots here and there. The Tau transport has a broken peg inside its peg hole.
Fully assembled.
Will include Tau codex mint condition.
Including extra bits from the Battle-force.

All for 100$ OBO

Please message me for anymore info on the battle-force or on anything else.


----------



## sobespartan (Feb 11, 2011)

would sell it for 75$.
I can and would prefer paypal. =)


----------



## sobespartan (Feb 11, 2011)

bumbers


----------

